# Pareidoloia!



## jack lumber (Nov 20, 2006)




----------



## jack lumber (Nov 20, 2006)

Adim,sorry could you move this to *Snapshots & Bloopers* !!!

 Quite appropriate,as I made the first blooper.,,,hangs head,,shuffles.


----------



## jack lumber (Nov 20, 2006)

Hmmm I managed to delete the text,but not the image, So Adim bin this s.v.p. and I will start again,, thanx.


----------



## jack lumber (Nov 27, 2006)

*Pareidolia* (pronounced /p&#603;&#633;a&#618;&#712;doli&#601;/ or /pæra&#618;&#712;d&#601;&#650;li&#601;/), first used in 1994 by Steven Goldstein[1], describes a psychological phenomenon involving a vague and random stimulus (often an image or sound) being mistakenly perceived as recognizable. Common examples include images of animals or faces in clouds, seeing the man in the moon, and hearing messages on records played in reverse. The word comes from the Greek _para-_  amiss, 

O.K,,,so lets see your pics of faces in the lino,clouds that look like fluffy bunnies, brown spots on bananas that look like George Bush!


----------



## jack lumber (Nov 27, 2006)

I see a wooden pegasus in the image I posted.


----------



## Puscas (Nov 27, 2006)

Very good idea. As many others, I've spend quit a few hours lying on my back and imagining seeing things in the clouds. Now I know I have to bring the camera. 





pascal


----------



## jack lumber (Nov 28, 2006)

This is photo I took of Peyto lake  near Banff.
Do yo see the shape of a wolf?


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 29, 2006)

I sure do see a face in the wood, though I would not be able to tell what exactly it is. And yes, the lake also has the shape of a wolf or other animal with pointed ears and a snout. Very nice. I think I have a photo that would represent a paradoloia somewhere, too, taken on the Remarkable Rocks on Kangaroo Island off Adelaide in South Australia. Would need to go look for the print first and scan it, though, for 10 years ago when I was in Australia digital photography was still "far away" for me (and most?).


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Nov 30, 2006)

OOH those are neat.  I can't wait to show you something once I get my new camera.  At our children's museam there is a room cunstructed of marble and in the veins of one of the slabs on one wall you can TOTALLY see the head of James Hetfield from Metallica!!! I am not kidding.  But we were at one of my husbnads work funtions and i had no camera to show it to anyone.  They were all freaking out once I pointed it out though and you guys taking about clounds and stuff and finding things reminded me that I MUST go to the museum and take that picture!


----------



## jack lumber (Dec 14, 2006)

Do you see the white gloved hands?
 Reminds me of Al Johnson on his knees singing "mama"






A few more fire hands.


----------



## Nurd (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm confused with the first image. I don't see anything but wood.  I'm bad at this LOL. I see the rest and I think the one of the wolf is so awesome. Its wolf creek ha ha, that movie sucked. I'm cheesey.


----------



## jack lumber (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello Nurd.

Well I will tell you how I see it, imangine the round knot hole as an eye socket, and the split ahead of it as a mouth,do you see a horse skull?
The large branch at the bottom is the wing.
I hope this helps:mrgreen:


----------



## jack lumber (Jun 24, 2007)

JimmyJaceyMom said:


> OOH those are neat. I can't wait to show you something once I get my new camera. At our children's museam there is a room cunstructed of marble and in the veins of one of the slabs on one wall you can TOTALLY see the head of James Hetfield from Metallica!!! I am not kidding. But we were at one of my husbnads work funtions and i had no camera to show it to anyone. They were all freaking out once I pointed it out though and you guys taking about clounds and stuff and finding things reminded me that I MUST go to the museum and take that picture!


 
-------------------------------
Still waiting,,lol


----------



## jack lumber (Jun 24, 2007)

Heres another,,,,,,,,,,,,,

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85672


----------



## Puscas (Jun 28, 2007)

I should have posted THIS one here....







pascal


----------

